# People Mag's Sexiest Man Alive . . . do you agree?



## msjhord (Nov 16, 2016)

OK, so a friend of mine just posted on Facebook that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is _People_'s Sexiest Man Alive this year.  I call shenanigans on that and say, "Not while Jason Momoa is still alive and kicking."  

Do you agree with them?  If not, who would you choose?




Oh, you're welcome . . .


----------



## patskywriter (Nov 16, 2016)

Um, no. 

Of course, I never met Dwayne Johnson, but I would never consider him sexy. I see the photo of Jason Momoa, but I'm afraid I don't know who he is.


----------



## PiP (Nov 16, 2016)

No... I look at the eyes. Must have 'come to bed' eyes to be sexy.


----------



## msjhord (Nov 16, 2016)

For a guy to be sexy there has to be some "there" there.  Some indicator that there's waaaaaaaay more than meets the eye.  Which is why guys like Channing Tatum and Ryan Reynolds don't really do anything for me.  At all.  

OOH, Chris Hemsworth would have been a great choice, too.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2016)

Jason Mamoa would have been a great choice.  Something about his voice gives me shivers.

For me, a sexy guy has to be smart and funny.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 16, 2016)

Pff. All the Momoas and Johnsons of this world pale into lumpy nothings when placed against Placebo frontman Brian Molko. It irks me greatly that I am straight and unable to fully appreciate him in the manner a gay man might, & must make do with my pathetic "man-crush".



Inn'e gorgeous? I love his androgyne looks. I just realised I have a character that is evidently based somewhat on him (well, maybe more on Jonathan Rhys Meyers in _Velvet Goldmine_), and who dies a suitably glam death, murdered by a prostitute's stolen blade.

Brian would appreciate that.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2016)

Eh, too pretty to be sexy.  I need them rugged and kind of dirty for that.


----------



## msjhord (Nov 16, 2016)

The only "man-pretty" guys I've dug on in recent memory were Simon Baker and Cillian Murphy.  But even with them, there is enough mystery bubbling under the surface to make me go "huminah, huminah, huminah!"


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 16, 2016)

Hard to believe that I didn't win this. It's a fix!


----------



## PiP (Nov 16, 2016)

HC, have you ever posted a selfie?


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2016)

PiP said:


> HC, have you ever posted a selfie?





hummmm.. interesting....


----------



## msjhord (Nov 16, 2016)

Do it, HC.  Do it!  Do it!  Do it!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2016)

msjhord said:


> Do it, HC.  Do it!  Do it!  Do it!




Yeaaah.... DO IT...


----------



## msjhord (Nov 16, 2016)

Show those sycophants at People how royally they screwed the pooch.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh, all right then. This one's from a recent cross-country run - I feel it shows me at my best. (Sorry about the watermarking, but you need to pay extra to have it removed.)

HC

[]


----------



## PiP (Nov 16, 2016)

Well, we can't see your face but you look 'fit'. And you must be jolly fit to do the 'Wolf Run'.

Did your Mum not tell you never eat mud?


----------



## msjhord (Nov 16, 2016)

PiP said:


> Well, we can't see your face but you look 'fit'. And you must be jolly fit to do the 'Wolf Run'.
> 
> Did your Mum not tell you never eat mud?



That's what I'm thinking looking at the pic . . . lots of nasty parasites thrive in mud.  But thanks for sharing the pic, HC.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 16, 2016)

I was kind of hoping to make it round the whole course without getting any mud on me. That picture was about 15% of the way through though ...


----------



## PiP (Nov 16, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> I was kind of hoping to make it round the whole course without getting any mud on me. That picture was about 15% of the way through though ...



You could always tell women it's chocolate... and you know how sexy chocolate body paint is...right?


----------



## msjhord (Nov 16, 2016)

Okay, so who else besides Harper shoulda won?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 17, 2016)

Why do I find wit so sexy? See, Ryan Reynolds is very sexy to me. Chris Pratt too. It's the idea that they'll be fun for a roll in the hay, but just as fun playing duck, duck, goose in a Walmart, or something. There's something about crazy that's so sexy to me.

But, I'm a straight man, so what do I know?

I know that I find Ryan Reynolds very attractive. That's what I know.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 17, 2016)

msjhord said:


> Okay, so who else besides Harper shoulda won?



You kind of fried my thinking abilities with Jason Mamoa.


----------



## msjhord (Nov 22, 2016)

yeah, he has that effect on me, too.


----------

